# Can they find out if my wife is using my app?



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

2 hrs block popped out somehow on my screen. It's 10am-12am and I'm working at that time. But my wife could do that. Is there any chance they can find out that it's not me? Like there's a picture of a driver on their laptop? Just wondering if it's worth a risk.


----------



## FARIS (Jul 11, 2016)

No they don't know


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I wonder if it matters how she signs in on the tablet.


----------



## KCinSD24 (Jan 12, 2017)

There have been a couple of scenarios when the warehouse people asked for my name. 99% chance of that not happening though.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I mean if she sign in with her name, they may ask her to show her ID for whatever reason, then she's covered. As long as there's nothing on their screen. Just the dot (driver)


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Downers Grove checks IDs regularly. Don't know what warehouse you're at.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

KCinSD24 said:


> There have been a couple of scenarios when the warehouse people asked for my name. 99% chance of that not happening though.


During the holidays my warehouse checked IDS randomly.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

As long as she doesn't get into an accident, you're probably safe.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

my warehouse has never checked IDs (UCA1) .. it was a running joke for a while that any random person off the street could just walk in, grab a number, grab a cart and bounce without ever being a Flex driver.


----------



## wfocustoms (Jul 5, 2016)

Security checks our ID's everytime


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> my warehouse has never checked IDs (UCA1) .. it was a running joke for a while that any random person off the street could just walk in, grab a number, grab a cart and bounce without ever being a Flex driver.


That happened at ours now we have to scan carts inside.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Poolepit said:


> That happened at ours now we have to scan carts inside.


they also tried enforcing this at my warehouse, but honestly, there's no way they keep track of drivers scanning before they leave. This afternoon I went straight to my car without scanning before exiting the building and scanned outside.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> they also tried enforcing this at my warehouse, but honestly, there's no way they keep track of drivers scanning before they leave. This afternoon I went straight to my car without scanning before exiting the building and scanned outside.


How is UCA1 for getting blocks? I can't get any at the moment at DSF5


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

At our warehouse (logistics), they check you in by name and check you out by name when you leave (usually.) No idea what they do on the Prime Now side.

If your warehouse lets you wander in, grab a cart and leave without talking to someone you could probably get away with it.

g


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

gaj said:


> At our warehouse (logistics), they check you in by name and check you out by name when you leave (usually.) No idea what they do on the Prime Now side.
> 
> If your warehouse lets you wander in, grab a cart and leave without talking to someone you could probably get away with it.
> 
> g


most of our deliveries are sodas, waters, groceries, toilet paper .. stuff not worth much.

maybe logistics has more expensive deliveries, so it's more "official"


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

elelegido said:


> How is UCA1 for getting blocks? I can't get any at the moment at DSF5


where is DSF5? SF is *very *competitive. I'm able to get 40 hours/week, but not without dedicating my life to fishing for shifts.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> where is DSF5? SF is *very *competitive. I'm able to get 40 hours/week, but not without dedicating my life to fishing for shifts.


Utah Ave, South SF by the airport. Flex deliveries.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Utah Ave, South SF by the airport. Flex deliveries.


oooh, those are Amazon Prime deliveries that leave that warehouse and aren't eligible for tips.

we deliver Prime Now stuff (2-hour deliver windows) and make tips off of each delivery.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> oooh, those are Amazon Prime deliveries that leave that warehouse and aren't eligible for tips.
> 
> we deliver Prime Now stuff (2-hour deliver windows) and make tips off of each delivery.


Yeah, I prefer just loading up and knocking them out quickly. Can usually finish in less than the allotted time, which effectively raises hourly rate.

No tips, though, as you say. How much do you average in tips on a 2 hour block?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, I prefer just loading up and knocking them out quickly. Can usually finish in less than the allotted time, which effectively raises hourly rate.
> 
> No tips, though, as you say. How much do you average in tips on a 2 hour block?


yeah, that's the good thing about the SSF warehouse if you're still doing rideshare too .. you can double dip in a sense.

the tips at the SF warehouse fluctuate depending on how many delivery stops I have, but I can usually count on $4-5 per stop in tips (it really adds up if you have a full day of warehouse shifts).


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> yeah, that's the good thing about the SSF warehouse if you're still doing rideshare too .. you can double dip in a sense.


It would be; I can't get a single block at the moment. No work is available there at all.


----------



## Rusty777 (Nov 15, 2016)

I think they can find out if the customer tell them. Because customer have your name in the app.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Rusty777 said:


> I think they can find out if the customer tell them. Because customer have your name in the app.


There is work around for that, just deliver wearing a Burqa https://www.google.com/search?q=bur...webRAhXm5YMKHeEKDqUQ_AUICCgB&biw=1366&bih=635


----------

